# Fuji Altamira



## Broomwagon

I live in WA and my local Performance dealers do not carry the Altamira. I just love the look of this frameset. Does anyone know how much it costs and if it can be mail ordered?


----------



## AnthonyL88

I'm sure you can order the Fuji Altamira from any Fuji dealer in the U.S.. I'm looking at the 2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica as my 2nd bike.


----------



## dlaw

AnthonyL88 said:


> I'm sure you can order the Fuji Altamira from any Fuji dealer in the U.S.. I'm looking at the 2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica as my 2nd bike.


i know, i am looking at the team replica myself....although debating whether to make the financial jump from the c4 carbon replica/2.0 with ultegra to d6 carbon LTD/1.0 with dura ace.

The frameset pictured is the same as the 1.0/LTD, with high end d6 carbon. My friend had a 3.0 Altamira, and cracked the chainstay (he's a powerhouse sprinter).. Fuji sent him a replacement frame, which turned out to be the exact one pictured above: d6 carbon matte black, aka: "murdered out"....looks incredible in person.

He said that it is a huge jump over the c4 carbon and rides velvety smooth

$2949 for the altamira d6 carbon frameset.....(team replica altamira -*complete bike*- w/ c4 carbon : $2899) 

both bikes can be found at fujibikes . com my profile here won't let me post links yet


----------



## AnthonyL88

The owner of my LBS email yesterday, saying the 2012 Fuji Altimira Team Replica is available. I bought the bike and should get it by the end of the week.


----------



## altamira47

I'm currently riding the team replica and I love it! I rode it at dealercamp in Park City UT and wasn't super impressed but as I have spent more time on it I have really loved it. I think you would be happy with the replica.
The black on black frameset is also super awesome. I'm getting a SL black on black tomorrow into the shop but I've seen the Altamira black on black and it's sweet too.


----------



## AnthonyL88

2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica.


----------



## Italianrider76

Drive side pics!!!


----------



## red elvis

i thought altamiras have top tube internal cable routing.


----------



## ping771

AnthonyL88 said:


> 2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica.


Beautiful bike--
-What size is your bike and what is your saddle height from center of bb to top of saddle?
-How much did you pay for it?
-Weight?
-Ride impressions?


----------



## altamira47

I'm riding a size 47 with an effective top tube of 53. My saddle height is 64 (center to top of rails).
weight (with accessories) is around 18
ride impressions- love it. love love love it.
My bike was a gift.


----------



## Broomwagon

That's a nice gift. Congratulations.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Broomwagon said:


> That's a nice gift. Congratulations.


X2. Awesome gift!!!


----------



## ping771

altamira47 said:


> I'm riding a size 47 with an effective top tube of 53. My saddle height is 64 (center to top of rails).
> weight (with accessories) is around 18
> ride impressions- love it. love love love it.
> My bike was a gift.


Hi Altamira47,

Actually I was asking AnthonyL88 since he showed a photo of his bike just previous to my comment. But since you chimed in, that's great to hear u love it. Do you have any photos of it posted here in this thread? Also when you measure the seat tube from center of bb to top of seat clamp is it really 47cm? That's such an odd number sizing for a seat tube length. Thanks!


----------



## altamira47

I've been loving it... A LOT.
I did drop some money into it and put a different saddle/seat post combo and put Rotor Q rings on instead of the regular round rings. It's awesome though


----------



## ping771

altamira47 said:


> I've been loving it... A LOT.
> I did drop some money into it and put a different saddle/seat post combo and put Rotor Q rings on instead of the regular round rings. It's awesome though



Great! So is the actual seat tube measured from center of bb to top of seat clamp really 47cm? Also how about showing some photos!?!


----------



## altamira47

ill make you a deal, tell me how to post photos and ill post some.
and yes, it measures 47 center to top


----------



## ping771

*posting photos*



altamira47 said:


> ill make you a deal, tell me how to post photos and ill post some.
> and yes, it measures 47 center to top


1. Hit post reply
2. You should see below the Message area, a bunch of icons. hit the icon that looks like a paper clip.
3. Have you ever sent an email attaching photos or files? Same idea. Hit the button that says "Browse" by an empty field. You will see another screen that shows the files in your computer. Find your file with the photo. Double click it. The document name will appear next to the browse button.
4. Hit the upload button. The screen will disappear.
5. Then hit "submit reply" or if you want to preview your post hit "preview post."
That should do it!


----------



## altamira47

One is a drive train pic including my Rotor Q rings with that dead sexy gold KMC chain.

Then a full body shot of my beauty. One of the things I'm not crazy about is the green accents kind of fade. I think it looks awesome but that color green is my favorite so I'm also kind of sad that it faded. 

The last picture is my BB triangle. I'm crazy about my Geox team waterbottles (gift from the team after the Tour of Utah). My next purchase will be the Elite bottle cages the team uses. After that I'll buy the same bar tape the team uses (regular leather tape as opposed to cork tape) Hmmm I love my bike. I'm a very big fan of the Hutchinson tires. 

All in all I'm very pleased with the bike. There are a few things I am not a fan of. I wish some of the parts were a little higher level than they are. The team issue has a much nicer aluminum cockpit. Also, the seatpost and saddle combo. I guess I shouldn't be surprised by this since no bike ever comes with a decent saddle...


----------



## altamira47

ps, sorry for the low quality pictures, they are from my phone.


----------



## ping771

*awesome!*

Altamira47:

Those are great photos of your bike which is supersweet--you might want to take a full side shot crankside facing us with the entire saddle showing. Is the green on the bike covered by a clearcoat? I can't imagine why it would be fading already--you couldn't have had it more than 6 months.

I wanted to ask you about the Oval wheels--what model is that? I am not that familiar with that brand. How much did your crankset cost? I'm also a bit surprised that with a 47cm frame and Ultegra components, the bike weighs 18lbs--that's a bit heavy. Must be the wheels. I also have no idea how much the frame and fork weigh--wonder if its around a 1000g for the frame alone. 

Also what kind of saddle and seat post are you using. That looks a zero setback post. Keep the photos coming!

I am saving for that bike--no prices I see online but my guess is that it's running about $3500 with full Ultegra--the Fuji website says that's a 105 cassette whch is a bummer.


----------



## altamira47

I will try to get the picture tomorrow. It is covered by the clearcoat, and I don't really know why it's fading. I'll try to get a picture of that too. It looks really cool how it fades, but again that lime green is my favorite so it made me sad. I've had it for a few months now.
The bike comes with the Rotor crankset but it comes with round rings. I picked up the Rotor Q rings at Interbike for $100. I am not sure what retail is for a Rotor crank with Q rings though...
The Oval wheelset is the Oval 330. The bike is a bit heavy and I do feel like that is due to the wheels mainly. I could try and get some weights for you, both Fuji's listed weight and also my real weight.
I've been running a carbon RaceFace seatpost with a Selle Italia Flite saddle and I just switched to a Ritchey Streem Pro saddle. 
The MSRP on this bike is $2899 I believe, or something just below $3000.


----------



## ping771

altamira47 said:


> I will try to get the picture tomorrow. It is covered by the clearcoat, and I don't really know why it's fading. I'll try to get a picture of that too. It looks really cool how it fades, but again that lime green is my favorite so it made me sad. I've had it for a few months now.
> The bike comes with the Rotor crankset but it comes with round rings. I picked up the Rotor Q rings at Interbike for $100. I am not sure what retail is for a Rotor crank with Q rings though...
> The Oval wheelset is the Oval 330. The bike is a bit heavy and I do feel like that is due to the wheels mainly. I could try and get some weights for you, both Fuji's listed weight and also my real weight.
> I've been running a carbon RaceFace seatpost with a Selle Italia Flite saddle and I just switched to a Ritchey Streem Pro saddle.
> The MSRP on this bike is $2899 I believe, or something just below $3000.


I don't know if you follow pro racing, but Team Geox is no more. Geox pulled out of sponsorship and it appears that a lot of the riders are leaving at the end of the year, like Cobo, Sastre and Menchov. The Team Edition bike will be no longer current in 2012.


----------



## AnthonyL88

ping771 said:


> Beautiful bike--
> -What size is your bike and what is your saddle height from center of bb to top of saddle?
> -How much did you pay for it?
> -Weight?
> -Ride impressions?



The bike size is a 47cm
I paid $2450 tax included
Bike weight is 17.20lbs
Sorry, but I didn't get a chance to ride the bike yet, because I've been very busy. I'm planning on taking the bike out this Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Those are very nice pictures!! I'm planning on adding the Q ring, Fizik Kurve and probably changing the wheels too.


----------



## AnthonyL88

What wheels would you choose? Mavic Ksyrium SL or HED Ardennes SL? I got the new Zipp 303 Firecrest Carbon clinchers for my Dogma 2.


----------



## ping771

AnthonyL88 said:


> What wheels would you choose? Mavic Ksyrium SL or HED Ardennes SL? I got the new Zipp 303 Firecrest Carbon clinchers for my Dogma 2.


What is your saddle height from center of bb to top of saddle?

I don't know if your question about wheel choice was directed at me, but if you my want my opinion, I'd take the Ksyrium SL's anyday, or if wanted to spend an extra $200, the Ksyrium SR. I have the SL's and they are bomb proof, light, and overall a good wheel choice for riding and racing. I don't race anymore, but they are very reliable no matter what happens (short of a major crash).


----------



## markgiardini

I really dig that Geox paint scheme.
I wonder if there's any bargains to be had on any Geox stock that's in store.


----------



## Barneyhead123

*frame and fork*

I see on the photos that the 2012 Team Replica has D6 carbon and 330 fork writen on the parts, on the website specs it says it has C4 frame and 440 fork...which one is it?


----------



## AnthonyL88

The 2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica is a D6 & 330.


----------



## IcySmooth52

*Altamira 2.0 review*

I though I'd share some thoughts and photos on my Fuji Altamira 2.0 because there isn't much online:

I'll start with my complaints, wheels and brakes. The wheels are decent but not worthy of this price point. I'd be expecting sealed cartridge bearings and lighter weight. (They're pretty heavy on the rims). I'll be replacing them with Mavics soon. The breaks are also inadequate because they just don't have as much stopping power as many name-brand breaks like FSA Energy, Shimano 105, or the like. One of the arms will move a little when there's enough force on them. The other Oval components are nice though, even though I've replaced them already. And of course Ultegra is just fine as well, I just prefer SRAM and Ritchey.

Now the pros of the bike. The frame is amazing! It's incredibly light, rides so smooth with the thin stays, and it's certainly stiff where it needs to be. I can be using it on the trainer or being out of the saddle up a hill and I don't notice any movement. The geometry is a little different than many would think this bike is designed for. It's like half way between a crit racer and a 'plush' bike. Tracks well in a corner with confidence but I woulnd't call it 'snappy'. The positioning is what I would call average as well. Not upright of course but it's no super drop with low stack and far reach.

If you want a new bike that's ready for a race out the door, it's not this one. Certain things are worthy of an upgrade as soon as you purchase it. But the elements that are worthy, they are great. (Even though I've replaced a lot of the worth things before the un-worthy :thumbsup


----------



## silkroad

looks nice!


----------



## ETWN Stu

Loving the Altarmira folks!! I just picked mine up on Friday with the matt black D6 paint job. I stripped down the Super Record Titanium groupset and Ritchey WCS carbon controls off my Project Black S-Works to build it up. Along with that I also have a set of Reynolds 66s and Neutron Ultra wheels. I borrowed a Oval concepts Alloy 31.6 seat post from the bike shop as I am waiting for a Ritchey Superlogic seat post to come. 

Saturday morning I got 86kms ( short for me but been a long week) in but took it to some decent hills in Southern Tasmania to put it through some test climbs. The differnce between the two are minor..If you look at the spec sheets you will se a difference in head tube length and swings and round abouts for the top tube.

Both react in a sprint as well as each other, the Altamira with the longer head tube climbs just that little bit better and weights a little less, but the SL3 corners a little tighter. Also a big plus is that the Fuji is over $1000 cheaper for the frame set. Dont get me wrong about the S-Works though because they are a very nice bike but the Fuji is just as nice. With this bike I wanted something a bit more relaxed and dont like the look of the S-Works Roubaix....I pretty sure that I found that frame. 

I really dig the matt colour with gloss graphics and with black carbon deep dished hoops it really looks the business and will try and get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey Stu, are Fuji framesets available in Oz?


----------



## ETWN Stu

Italianrider76 said:


> Hey Stu, are Fuji framesets available in Oz?


They sure are, follow the link to find a dealer:

Fuji Bikes Australia

I got mine from The Bike Shop in Moonah (Hobart) at a real pretty price for the frame set.. Also Mick the owner is champion dude that goes above and beyond with service....even had a cold beer in the fridge for me :thumbsup:

I first saw his team replica that had the Rotor cranks, Ultegra, and low end Oval wheels, bar, stem, and seat post..I wanted one straight away until I saw the D6 matt black...it was love!!


----------



## ETWN Stu

AnthonyL88 said:


> The 2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica is a D6 & 330.


This info is from the Fuji USA site. The Team Replica has the C4 carbon and the Team Edition has the D6..


Fuji Bikes | ROAD SERIES | CARBON ROAD | ALTAMIRA TEAM REPLICA

Fuji Bikes | ROAD SERIES | CARBON ROAD | ALTAMIRA LTD TEAM EDITION


----------



## AnthonyL88

ETWN Stu said:


> This info is from the Fuji USA site. The Team Replica has the C4 carbon and the Team Edition has the D6..
> 
> 
> Fuji Bikes | ROAD SERIES | CARBON ROAD | ALTAMIRA TEAM REPLICA
> 
> Fuji Bikes | ROAD SERIES | CARBON ROAD | ALTAMIRA LTD TEAM EDITION


This is correct, Fuji didn't catch the mistake with the paint job on the frame before it left the factory.


----------



## andrehehe

How stiff is Altamira compare to SST ? I know it's different, but.... maybe you can tell me. Thank You


----------



## AnthonyL88

I agree with you, the Fuji Altamira Team Replica was nice, but I wasn't overly impressed with the ride. After riding on the Team Replica a couple of times, I liked the ride a little more. I can't say anything about the Fuji SST 1.0 Ltd frame, because I didn't get it back from my LBS. I'm still waiting on the new Sram Red Group to be available.


----------



## mdinno

I'm building this same frame. I got the new press-fit BB but will my crank from my old bike fit? It's a FSA Megoexo crank?


----------



## Hambone71

mdinno said:


> I'm building this same frame. I got the new press-fit BB but will my crank from my old bike fit? It's a FSA Megoexo crank?


Yup, you are good. FSA sells an adapter.


----------



## Hambone71

Hambone71 said:


> Yup, you are good. FSA sells an adapter.


Self correction: the "adapter" is actually a BB86 bottom bracket which is compatible with mega exo cranks. $200 bucks for the ceramic version. ouch.

Just bought my murdered-out black Altamira LTD frameset from coloradocyclist.com for 1,900 clams. I'll xfer all the kit from my current rig and post the result. 

Now I'll have WAY more cycle than I am cyclist. Gotta love free enterprise!


----------



## Hambone71

Here's the black version all pimp'd out (not mine -- the crank/wheels are a little too disco for me.)

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/jore0902/sets/72157629283473555/


----------



## Sablotny

This blacked out frame is awrsome. Seriously thinking about trading in my SST for one. The SST's a great frame = paint, finish, cabling, etc. all have been top notch. But even with 25's on it, its can be a brutal ride on the long haul over rough roads.


----------



## Hambone71

*Finally!*

The build is finally finished. Only put about 80 miles on it so far, but you can tell this thing is made to spend several hours at a time on it w/o feeling too geriatric afterward. RECOMMEND!

FRAMESET - 2012 FUJI ALTAMIRA LTD TEAM (MATTE BLACK) 53CM (56)
WHEELS - PRO-LITE 'GAVIA' 700C CARBON/ALUMINUM 50MM CLINCHERS
STEM - FSA K-FORCE CARBON 100MM 31.8MM 6DEG
SEATPOST- FSA K-FORCE LIGHT SB25 CARBON 31.6 X 350MM
HANDLEBAR - FSA K-WING CARBON COMPACT 44CM
SHIFTERS - SHIMANO ULTEGRA ST-6700 CARBON DBL 10SPD
BRAKES - SHIMANO BR-6700G (GLOSSY GRAY)
CRANKSET - FSA K-FORCE LIGHT CARBON 53/39 172.5 130BCD
BOTTOM BRACKET - FSA BB-CF86C CERAMIC - MEGA EXO
CASSETTE- SHIMANO ULTEGRA CS-6700 11-28
CHAIN - SHIMANO DURA-ACE CN-7801 10SPD
FRONT DERAILLEUR - SHIMANO FD-6700G BRAZE-ON (GLOSSY GRAY)
REAR DERAILLEUR - SHIMANO RD-6700G SHORT CAGE (GLOSSY GRAY)
ALPHA-Q PROLITE CARBON BOTTLE CAGES (2)
CABLING - GORE PRO DERAILLEUR KIT (RED); GORE LOW-FRICTION BRAKE KIT (RED)
PEDALS - SHIMANO ULTEGRA PD-6700C CARBON W/ FLOATING CLEATS SM-SH11
SADDLE - SELLE ITALIA MAX FLITE GEL FLOW
COMPUTER - GARMIN EDGE 800 GPS
SENSORS - GARMIN GSC 10 SPEED/CADENCE; PREMIUM HR MONITOR (SOFT STRAP)
TIRES - SCHWALBE ULTREMO ZX 700C X 23


----------



## Hambone71

oh yeah.... and Darth Vader can suck it... Death Star ain't got s*** on this black menace.


----------



## Boyoungirl

The big bicycle companies working primarily with carbon should incorporate weep holes into their designs.


----------



## Boyoungirl

be care choose this suck bike


----------



## Hambone71

i guess it's an English thing. you obviously wouldn't understand.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Hambone71 said:


> Here's the black version all pimp'd out (not mine -- the crank/wheels are a little too disco for me.)
> 
> http://www.flickriver.com/photos/jore0902/sets/72157629283473555/


nice...very nice!


----------



## ETWN Stu

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7147034525/

Here is mine..Bars and 110mm stem have been changed from Ritchey WCS to Ritchey Superlogic with a 100mm Carbon 4 axis Stem..Love the Ritchey UD look 

Stickers have also been removed on the Reynols 66s (clinchers) to give that black look.

Also some BB86 issues with creaking going on atm but hope to resolve this week.


----------



## AnthonyL88

ETWN Stu said:


> 469048_10150671918532699_805302698_9160469_1224904207_o | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Here is mine..Bars and 110mm stem have been changed from Ritchey WCS to Ritchey Superlogic with a 100mm Carbon 4 axis Stem..Love the Ritchey UD look
> 
> Stickers have also been removed on the Reynols 66s (clinchers) to give that black look.
> 
> Also some BB86 issues with creaking going on atm but hope to resolve this week.


Beautiful bike!!


----------



## ETWN Stu

AnthonyL88 said:


> Beautiful bike!!


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrick

any news on the 2013????


----------



## DnnyLLama

altamira47 said:


> One is a drive train pic including my Rotor Q rings with that dead sexy gold KMC chain.
> 
> Then a full body shot of my beauty. One of the things I'm not crazy about is the green accents kind of fade. I think it looks awesome but that color green is my favorite so I'm also kind of sad that it faded.
> 
> The last picture is my BB triangle. I'm crazy about my Geox team waterbottles (gift from the team after the Tour of Utah). My next purchase will be the Elite bottle cages the team uses. After that I'll buy the same bar tape the team uses (regular leather tape as opposed to cork tape) Hmmm I love my bike. I'm a very big fan of the Hutchinson tires.
> 
> All in all I'm very pleased with the bike. There are a few things I am not a fan of. I wish some of the parts were a little higher level than they are. The team issue has a much nicer aluminum cockpit. Also, the seatpost and saddle combo. I guess I shouldn't be surprised by this since no bike ever comes with a decent saddle...


Beautiful beautiful bike....


----------



## JacksonMarshall

*Altamira 1.0*

I am looking at buying the Altamira 1.0 in a 58cm frame. It looks awesome and seems really light. I was just wondering what you guys thought of the frame.How well does it handle on the climbs, downhills and flats?


----------



## treodean

AnthonyL88 said:


> This is correct, Fuji didn't catch the mistake with the paint job on the frame before it left the factory.


So does this mean that there are some Altamiras that say D6/330 fork on the frame but are really a C4/440 fork team replica?

Also, did Fuji make the matte black Altamira in both the Team and the Team replica edition, just the Team edition, or just the Team replica edition?

Does anyone know the weights of the Altamira team edition frame and fork and the team replica frame and fork?


----------



## prglewis

treodean said:


> So does this mean that there are some Altamiras that say D6/330 fork on the frame but are really a C4/440 fork team replica?
> 
> Also, did Fuji make the matte black Altamira in both the Team and the Team replica edition, just the Team edition, or just the Team replica edition?
> 
> Does anyone know the weights of the Altamira team edition frame and fork and the team replica frame and fork?


Did anyone have an answer to the above questions? I'd really like to know, trying to figure out my purchase. Thanks!


----------



## dlaw

My SST frame is D6 carbon, labeled as a C4, weight on par with D6 @ 1050g size 56cm.. 
Altamira's with D6 are around 15lbs when built up with Red or DA.


----------



## altamira47

The replica has the exact same paint scheme as the team edition, including D6/330 decals. To confirm yours is C4 contact Fuji with the serial number. 
The team edition and team are just that, there are no matte black versions of either one. The Altamira line up does offer a matte black/white frame. 
I don't know frame weights. I might be able to track them down next time im in the shop. 
Team replica is an awesome bike and I love it. It looks great and it rides very well. The rotor crankset is nice.


----------



## DBF

Heres my 1.0. After a season of racing, I am very satisfied with its performance. A lower headtube would be nice though....


----------



## wcrick

Nice bike you still have the stock wheels?


----------



## DBF

wcrick said:


> Nice bike you still have the stock wheels?


Yeah. Theyre solid training wheels but a bit heavy in the rim and they make the ride a bit harsh as they are relatively deep section.


----------



## wcrick

Interested in sale of the wheelset? Let me know I just. Red an extra set of wheels


----------



## wcrick

Dam phone auto correct 
Just need a set of wheels


----------



## DBF

wcrick said:


> Dam phone auto correct
> Just need a set of wheels


Nope. Sorry dude, they are a solid set of training wheels.


----------



## antboonen

DBF said:


> Heres my 1.0. After a season of racing, I am very satisfied with its performance. A lower headtube would be nice though....


Yep - that this is one nice looking Fuji. Is it the 2012 or 2013 model Carbon/Yellow? just after the frameset myself. Currently on a Basso Astra with Campy Record so it's goodbye Italian and hello Fuji (with a touch of Italy). May I ask where you picked this one up at ?


----------



## JCG-SuperSix

Hey guys.
I hope you can help me make a decision. I'm currently torn between ordering a 2012 Fuji SST or Altamira framesets. I've read what little comparisons I've been able to find online where basically they say the SST is more rigid for sprinters and big power and the Altamira is for more comfortable riding. I don't consider myself a powerful sprinter, although I can get my bike moving pretty quickly. I weigh about 153 lbs and currently ride a non-himod Cannondale Supersix. Also, I much prefer the non-ISP on the Altamira, for the looks. I read the Altamira weighs slightly less, which will help in all of Puerto Rico's hills. I've been training and plan to participate in federated races on the island, in the novice class, along with some team mates.

Any advice you guys can provide that'll help me decide will be greatly appreciated.
I apologize for not starting a new dedicated thread, because of a low post count.

Thanks for your help,

Julian


----------



## markgiardini

JCG : the SST is super stiff (Super Stiff Team) .. I've had one the past 2 years and I love it.
As for the Altamira, the rear end is a little softer, more relaxed than the SST due to the thinner stays.


----------



## rook

Has anyone tried to fit 28mm tires in their Altamira?


----------



## ErikS

My 2012 Altamira Team Replica is on the way....interested in this talk about it possibly being a 330 fork and D6 frame. Has anyone actually weighed either of them? Its impossible to tell simply by overall weight with completely different component groups, wheels, tires, seapost, and handlebars on.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy

As stated on here before. Call Fuji with your serial number and they will verify which carbon was used in your frame.


----------

